# Barefoot v. Shoes



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i like the easy boots but i only carry them for when i lose a shoe and when i lose one i pull the other and put the boots on.


but i prefer shoes now that i have tried them over barefoot... my horses don't get so tender after the long miles on gravel and such, so i use steel shoes at the moment...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I prefer shoes. I had a friend come out to visit that used boots. Her horse actually did very well; however, in the time she spent putting on her boots, I was saddled up and ready to ride. I had to tie my horse to a post and sit in the shade a while.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I shoe. Dream does get her shoes pulled for the winter, but once it's serious training and competition time, the shoes are on.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Shoes. I keep fronts on 10 months out of the year when I'm doing serious conditioning. Sometimes I have to shoe all four for mountain rides.


I don't like boots. Too much time to put on. The fit has to be just right. I rode a horse who required boots once. It was a PAIN to get off on the trail and put them back on every couple of miles. I was constantly worried about those things. I don't trust them. My horse holds a shoe well, so I just shoe.


----------

